

Qlinqo - HTML5 Plinko Game - mpalmerlee
http://www.masteredsoftware.com/qlinqo/

======
avbor
Well this was awkward. I don't know how it happened.

<http://i.minus.com/iyCNAFZpPgfY7.png>

Did you make the game? I love that the instructions are embedded in the game.
Strange color scheme and effects though. I did like the sounds.

~~~
mpalmerlee
Yes, I did make the game, it is more of a canvas experiment than a fully
polished game, that is why the color scheme maybe a bit odd. You should try to
get over 20,000 points and you'll get a surprise at the end!

------
mpalmerlee
I've just made a change so that there is a bit of random angular momentum and
position when you drop a disk, this should make things more interesting (and a
bit harder).

